# Wasser-Kreislauf Reihenfolge



## ron_sief (17. November 2017)

Ich würde gerne wissen ob meine Reihenfolge richtig ist.

Also ich gehe aus der Pumpe raus in meinen ersten Radiator, von da dann in den 2. Radiator, dann in den CPU Block und dann in die GPU, von da aus zurück in den ausgleichsbehälter/Pumpe. 

Ist diese Reihenfolge okay?


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2017)

Diese Reihenfolge ist ok, habe ich bei mir auch so verbaut.
Nur gehe ich nach der CPU raus zu meinem Mora und dann erst wieder rein zur Grafikkarte.

Ohne den Mora würde ich von der CPU auch direkt zur Grafikkarte gehen.
Im Grunde ist es egal wie du den Loop verbaust. Es macht halt Sinn kurze Wege zu nehmen und so das es auch gut aussieht.

Von einem Kühler extra zu einem Radiator zu gehen würde nur unnötig Schlauchweg ergeben ohne wirklich was gewonnen zu haben.
Das ich nach der CPU zu meinem externen Radiator gehe hat auch was mit dem Schlauchweg und der Optik zu tun.


----------



## Tekkla (17. November 2017)

Nur eine Reihenfolge ist relevant: Reservoir aka AGB > Pumpe. 

Danach ist es eine Frage des Geschmackes bzw. des Anspruches. Wenn du ein Freak bist, der die Kühlleistung jedes einzelnen Radiators messen bzw steuern möchte, dann musst du von Radiator zu Radiator Rohr/Schlauch verlegen und wissen wie hoch die Temperatur am Eingang des ersten und dann am Ausgang in des jeweiligen Radiator ist. Dann kommt aber meist eine echt konfuse Leitungsführung zustande. Wenn du dann obendrein noch einen Filter mit einbaust, der vorzugsweise im Loop direkt vor einem der Komponentenblöcke hängen soll, dann kommt sowas Irres wie das hier bei raus.

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ehrliche Meinung? Folge dem, was die meisten Leute in aller Regel als Tipp geben. Plane deinen Leitungsweg so direkt und kurz wie es passt und ggf. optisch etwas her macht. Alles andere verkompliziert das System nur ohne dabei einen wirklich großen Nutzen zu bringen.


----------



## Joker (AC) (17. November 2017)

Ich meine, die Temp. des Wassers ist bis auf vernachlässigbare Größe überall im Kreislauf gleich. Es seie denn, du hast eine wirklich sehr schwache und runtergeregelte Pumpe.
Von daher.....


----------



## EyRaptor (17. November 2017)

Die Reihenfolge ist aus Temperaturgesichtspunkten komplett irrelevant.
Das spielt erst bei multi GPU Systemen eine wirkliche Rolle.  Allerdings sollte die Pumpe unterhalb des AGBs liegen und das Wasser aus ihm "saugen".


----------



## Joker (AC) (17. November 2017)

Sag ich ja....
Und nein- wenn der AB einmal voll ist, ist es auch egal.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. November 2017)

macht es zum befüllen und leeren aber einfacher.


----------



## Joker (AC) (17. November 2017)

Richtig. 
Ich würde mir über das Befüllen/Leeren/Wartung vorher Gedanken machen  .  
(Hatte schon die Situation mit schrägspitz gehaltenen Tower mit viel Tüchern drum, weil man kaum dran kam^^)


----------



## ron_sief (17. November 2017)

Also Guthaben passt das so wie ich es gebaut habe. 
Habe einen AGB/Pumpen Verbund. Also das ist kein Problem nur ein Radiator ist höher wie der AGB.


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2017)

ron_sief schrieb:


> Also das ist kein Problem nur ein Radiator ist höher wie der AGB.


Das ist egal, da die Pumpe dafür sorgt dass das Wasser überall hinkommt.


----------



## Tekkla (17. November 2017)

Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Ich meine, die Temp. des Wassers ist bis auf vernachlässigbare Größe überall im Kreislauf gleich.


Das wirklich wichtige Wort ist hier "vernachlässigbar". Es ist ein Unterschied aber messbar. Gleich stimmt somit nicht. Vernachlässigbar aber deshalb, weil bei mir z.B. von 0,4K bis bis 0,9K Unterschied die Rede ist. Es ist somit nur Erbsenzählerei. Aber das schrieb ich ja schon


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2017)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte die Pumpe unterhalb des AGBs liegen und das Wasser aus ihm "saugen".


Du meinst sicherlich das gleiche, aber dennoch ist der Begriff saugen nicht korrekt. Denn die Pumpen können kein Wasser saugen, das Wasser muss schon von sich selbst durch die Schwerkraft beim befüllen zur Pumpe gelangen, denn dann erst kann die Pumpe das Wasser im Kreislauf weiter befördern.


----------



## Joker (AC) (17. November 2017)

TheTekkster schrieb:


> Das wirklich wichtige Wort ist hier "vernachlässigbar". Es ist ein Unterschied aber messbar. Gleich stimmt somit nicht. Vernachlässigbar aber deshalb, weil bei mir z.B. von 0,4K bis bis 0,9K Unterschied die Rede ist. Es ist somit nur Erbsenzählerei. Aber das schrieb ich ja schon


trotzdem schön das wir drüber geredet haben
.....und der TE zufrieden ist^^

Klugscheisser Mode On: Die Pumpen können sehr wohl Wasser ansaugen- aber keine Luft. Jeder der mal ne Liang oder HPPS  Eheim befüllt hat, kennt das


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2017)

Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Klugscheisser Mode On: Die Pumpen können sehr wohl Wasser ansaugen- aber keine Luft. Jeder der mal ne Liang oder HPPS  Eheim befüllt hat, kennt das


Bei einer Wakü-Pumpe handelt es sich um Grunde meist um Kreiselpumpen mit einem Flügelrad.
In diesem Sinn saugt die Pumpe nicht sondern drück bzw. befördert die Flüssigkeit mittels Flügelrad zum Auslass. 
Hierdurch entsteht im Kreislauf auch ein Unterdruck.

Um eine saugende Pumpe zu haben müsste schon eine Hubkolbenpumpe verbaut sein.

Unterdruck: Wer schon mal das Wasser aus einem Aquarium abgelassen hat kennt dieses auch.
Hierbei wird ein Schlauch komplett ins Wasser gehalten und ein Ende mit dem Daumen zugehalten.
Das Schlauchende wird nun in einem Eimer rein gehalten was am Boden steht.

Durch das Wasser was nun steil in den Eimer abfließen kann entsteht auch ein Unterdruck und so eine Saugende Wirkung was das Wasser aus dem Aquarium raus saugen kann.
Wie in diesem Beispiel gut zu sehen muss dazu noch nicht mal eine Pumpe verwendet werden.

Das gleiche passiert auch im Kreislauf einer WaKü.
Deshalb muss eine Pumpe nachdem das Kreislauf befüllt ist auch nicht mit voller Drehzahl laufen.

Als Beispiel kenne ich eine Wasserkühlung dessen Schlauch nach dem AGB erst zu einem Radiator ging und dann erst zur Pumpe.
Das ganze wird mit dem Befüllen nicht einfach gewesen sein. Dennoch lief der Kreislauf nachdem alles befüllt war ohne Probleme, da durch den Unterdruck das Wasser von sich aus zur Pumpe gelangen konnte. Auch in diesem Fall hat die Pumpe nicht gesaugt sondern durch den Unterdruck wurde das Wasser angesaugt.


----------



## Joker (AC) (17. November 2017)

> Hierdurch entsteht im Kreislauf auch ein Unterdruck.


....und saugt Wasser an  , bzw den AB mit lautem Getöse leer.


----------



## IICARUS (17. November 2017)

Joker (AC) schrieb:


> ....und saugt Wasser an  , bzw den AB mit lautem Getöse leer.



Gut dass du das nun selbst erkennst... denn deine Aussage zuvor beinhaltete was anderes. 


Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Die Pumpen *können sehr wohl Wasser ansaugen*- aber keine Luft. Jeder der mal ne Liang oder HPPS  Eheim befüllt hat, kennt das


----------



## Joker (AC) (17. November 2017)

Ich glaube, da kommen wir nicht mehr zusammen.
(Das ist ja irgendwo eine gleiche Aussage -von anderer Seite aus gesehen)
Hauptsache der TE ist zufrieden


----------



## ron_sief (18. November 2017)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden vielen dank!


----------

